# I search a Pistol/Revolver myself and....*please take a look * :) . help .



## Creed12345 (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for something like this...










Is there a Gun Model Like that ? This Revolver looks very fine for me :smt023 .

PS: Post you Guns look like that Please but not to tall ONLY Pistols look like that or Revolver.

THX


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm... What century are you in?
That particular revolver looks pretty modern to me. I especially like the flint-and-steel set-up. It's much better than the smoldering match-cord that I'm using on mine.

(BTW: That's not a "flintlock," strictly speaking. It's a "snaphance.")


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Finding an IWB holster for it is going to be a pain in the ass!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

zhurdan said:


> Finding an IWB holster for it is going to be a pain in the ass!


:anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.horstheld.com/0-Collier.htm










http://patentpending.blogs.com/patent_pending_blog/2004/11/colliers_flintl.html

http://www.maihaugen.no/en/Top-menu...orical-object-collection/Weapons-collections/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Now _that's_ a flintlock!
Where can I buy one?
Do you know who makes concealment holsters for it?


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I think Supertuck has one, called the IWBATWTTS. Size 3 should do it. 


"INSIDE WAIST BAND ALL THE WAY TO THE SOCKS"


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I will definitely be wanting a couple of speed loaders when I upgrade to that one.


----------

